# Injector replacement time on LB7 Duramax



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I know it varies between dealers, but how long does it typically take to get the injectors done? I've heard 3-4 business days, how accurate is this? I want to get it done before the warranty runs out!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

musclecarboy;1185589 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know it varies between dealers, but how long does it typically take to get the injectors done? I've heard 3-4 business days, how accurate is this? I want to get it done before the warranty runs out!


1 day in and out on my truck... they only did 4 but there were 2 on each side... so it was more less the same amount of work...


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Triple L;1185617 said:


> 1 day in and out on my truck... they only did 4 but there were 2 on each side... so it was more less the same amount of work...


Did you take it in to get scanned/diagnosed then come back when parts were in? Or was it all ready to go?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

When mine went out, I was lucky to make it 1 mile down the road to the service garage. If they're really out, I don't think you'd really want to drive it. And it took most of a week for mine, but I didn't take it to a dealership.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Holy ***** my warranty is up Jan 9/2011. I'm going to the dealership tomorrow.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

just a fyi quit haullin salt and haul some A$$ to the dealer. :waving:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I just had mine done and the dealer had it 1 day. In and out.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1185813 said:


> I just had mine done and the dealer had it 1 day. In and out.


under warranty? all 8?


----------



## PLOWINHD (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know how yours are failing but my truck wouldn't create a condition that was "bad enough" to warrant a replacement at the dealer, ended up costing me 4700 clams, not the best year for that truck, lol.


----------

